# Bear goes to the bridge



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's a picture of my daughter's husky/collie mix who went to the bridge a few weeks ago. He would always stay with us and was the sweetest guy you could ever meet. The day he died I went over to say goodbye andwhen I started to talk to him in my "happy" voice he started to wag his tail!!! My daughter said it was the only thing he did the whole day!!! He was 14 1/2 yrs old and was loved by all who met him. I cried more than my daughter!!! I hope the picture comes out-you know what trouble I have with posting them!http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g159/Pegk/100_0096.jpg


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is very cute... I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sad..... Im sorry for your loss..its never easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so happy you got to say goodbye to him before he left. I find that saying goodbye is a comforting memory later. But its always hard...


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

What a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free, Bear!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you Samwise, he really was a very pretty dog and did not look like he was 14 1/2. The picture was taken in January when my daughter's family went to their ski house for the weekend. As you can see-our furniture is very, very comfortable!!!


----------

